# Canada National Park Annual Pass FREE for 2017



## Sandy VDH (Dec 19, 2016)

It is the 150th Anniversary of Canada, and the National Park system is offering free annual passes for both citizens and visitors. 

you can get your pass here....
http://www.commandesparcs-parksorders.ca/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/parksb2c


----------



## moonstone (Dec 19, 2016)

I got mine in the mail today! 
We have several parks either close by or not too far of a drive away. Looking forward to taking the grandkids to a few of them next summer.

~Diane


----------



## Meow (Dec 20, 2016)

2017 will be the year to stay away form the more popular National Parks in the Rockies.  Traffic congestion will be unmanageable in places like Banff townsite, Lake Louise, Johnson Canyon and Moraine Lake.   Parks Canada have no plan to handle the added visitor load.  It will be chaos at these popular sites.  It was bad enough this summer.  2018 will be a better year.


----------



## regatta333 (Dec 20, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> It is the 150th Anniversary of Canada, and the National Park system is offering free annual passes for both citizens and visitors.
> 
> you can get your pass here....
> http://www.commandesparcs-parksorders.ca/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/parksb2c



Sandy,
Thanks for the heads up.  I ordered mine today.  We will be in Canada in the fall of next year, so this will come in handy.


----------



## tashamen (Dec 20, 2016)

regatta333 said:


> Sandy,
> Thanks for the heads up.  I ordered mine today.  We will be in Canada in the fall of next year, so this will come in handy.



Thanks from me too.  We go to Canada several times a year.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 20, 2016)

Yes but if you could travel in shoulder or off season it would be fine.


----------



## regatta333 (Jan 30, 2017)

For anyone who requested this pass, how long did it take to receive it?  I requested mine on 12/20 and have still not received it.


----------



## Meow (Jan 30, 2017)

You acquire a free annual pass at the park entrance of any of the National Parks.


----------



## moonstone (Jan 30, 2017)

Our pass took about 3 weeks but I applied last fall. I have seen people on the RV'ing in Canada fb group who applied around Christmas saying that they are just getting theirs in the last few days. I'm sure Parks Canada had a lot of requests.


~Diane


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks for sharing this information our neighbors from Canada.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 31, 2017)

Still waiting on mine!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 31, 2017)

My niece just got hers, i think they are way behind.  I am still waiting on one.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 19, 2017)

Requested ours on Dec 19th and it just showed up yesterday.


----------



## mindface (Feb 21, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> It is the 150th Anniversary of Canada, and the National Park system is offering free annual passes for both citizens and visitors.
> 
> you can get your pass here....
> http://www.commandesparcs-parksorders.ca/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/parksb2c



and I saw some comments about crowd, which is certainly expected. and here is my tips to beat crowd: arriving at the pop spots in the mid afternoon. We stayed at Banff and drove all the way to Peyto Lake first, and then stop by Lake Louise on our way back (instead stopping there on our way going Peyto Lake).  

Basically, you usually get over-crowding in popular spots like Lake Louise in the mid of the day. For most  other spots, it is usually just fine.

We couldn't wait to go back there this summer.


----------



## Kel (Feb 26, 2017)

Thank you for the post.  We ordered our pass last week.  We have our US National Park Pass too.  We are doing a 6 to 8 week Canada/US (including Alaska) RV camping trip this summer that will include the Calgary Stampede, Banff, Lake Louise, Jasper and more.  We have great tickets for the Stampede and have already reserved some of our campsites in Canada.  We plan to boondock some of it, wing a lot of it, hike and mountain bike it and have a great time.  Cheers!


----------



## jd1212 (Feb 27, 2017)

I just received mine on Saturday (2/25).  I ordered it in late December.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 27, 2017)

Just ordered mine yesterday.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 27, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> Just ordered mine yesterday.


You should get it by late April at this rate.


----------



## mindface (Feb 28, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> You should get it by late April at this rate.



Mine just took about a little over 2 weeks. Looks good, right? In fact, a little too good: instead of sending me a pass, they got me 2 passes, arriving in 2 separate mails!  Talk about the government spending tax dollars...


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 2, 2017)

Mine came in, thanks!


----------



## Karen G (Mar 2, 2017)

Got mine yesterday and I had ordered it in December.


----------



## Ironwood (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks for this.....just ordered mine and I've passed the link on to family.


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 2, 2017)

We hadn't been considering a Canadian vacation until about 2 weeks ago.  I ordered my pass last week.  Hoping that the backlog isn't too bad, but we don't have dates or anything else for our travel firmed up yet.


----------

